

Show HN: RikClicker - colinramsay
http://www.rikclicker.com/

======
colinramsay
This was a spoof of the original CowClicker [1] used to promote a Radio 4 play
called "The Last Hurrah" starring the last British comedy legend Rik Mayall.
It is a fork of my original highlandcowclicker [2]. Tech is basic:

\- Github pages \- jQuery \- SoundManager2 \- A sprinkle of responsiveness

Despite spending most of my time nuts-deep in SPAs and the like, this was
something I did quickly and found it to be loads of fun. It's completely
pointless, very rude, and certainly not perfect. I hope someone likes it.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cow_Clicker](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cow_Clicker)
[2]
[http://www.heresyerfuckingcowclicker.com](http://www.heresyerfuckingcowclicker.com)

